# Needs Help!!!



## naniedonna (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know where to began. I was married for 20 year's this past wednesday, but we haven't been together since this past March. I'm so sad. We were together for nine years before we got married and let me say this I love him from the first time I saw him. He was born with spina bifida and came from a very good family, I came from a divorce family. So yes I love everything about him. I thought that we had a wonderful marriage. We were both 25 when we married and now we are both 46. No Children I thank god everyday for that. I now live with my mom in Hammond La and he livee with his mom in the house that a three of us bought after hurricane Katrina in Meraux Louisiana. you have to understand something I gave my family up to be with him and his because I loved his way of life. He met this woman who became friends with him and her family became friends wit our and she and my husband would talk on the computer all the time and her family would come to our house and her and her husband were supossly having problem to I dont know for sure. That what they said. She and her husband help us at our house that we lost doing hurricane katrina and hen we move in our house after a year that is when he told me he was having an affair with her and they loved each other and they were going to be together. I don't know how to get over this. I need help. I still love and miss him. He said I spent money to much and made bill. But it was always alright for him to buy whatever he wanted. I need to be happy again and I cant find her anymore and I cant even find the person to be mad at him. I ask god everyday to help me and get me threw this. I dont know anymore....


----------



## nenigoat (Oct 8, 2009)

You will get through this. The first thing you need to do is work on yourself. Find yourself first. Forget about him. I know it is so hard because I struggle with it everyday. But you can do this.


----------

